# Help to identify lathe



## RG_Mach92 (Jun 27, 2019)

I discovered this lathe in my father's collection, he was a machinist (tool & die and later taught).  The label has South Bend on it but I do not find any stamped model or s/n information.  The base is wooden and it appears to be a 3" x 10".  I am assuming this is some type of salesmen or classroom training model.  Anyone have an idea on the make or other information on this model?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Wow that thing is very very cool, nice find.  
I cant answer your question but i think you may be in the right track with it being a salesman scale model.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 27, 2019)

It looks to be  a salesman's sample. Companies have been using them for years and some of them bring quite a bit of money.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jun 27, 2019)

That is the biggest carpenter's square I have ever seen. 

First thing that went through my mind.

Second thing that went through was I have seen something similar at an antique shop and when I saw the price on it I went into sticker shock. They are apparently pretty rare.


----------

